# So frustrating



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

As some of you know I moved from AZ to NC back in September. Long story short my mom guilted me into leaving my beloved cat Posie with her who is around 8 years old and I've had since she was 6 weeks as well as a joint owned cat Steve who's only a year old. I told my mom every time I talked to her about once a week that I would pay for both cats to be flown to me if at any time she didn't want them. My bother called me today to tell me our mom called him while he was at work and said if he didn't come pick the cats up within a few hours she's dropping them off at the pound because she's moving. He's in an apartment and has to get accepted before he can take them so he told her maybe and hung up before things got heated. He's furious and asked me to call her instead to see what she's doing with the cats. 

I'm so upset I could cry. I tried calling her and she won't answer. I'm guessing because she doesn't want to talk to me and probably already dropped them off at the pound as she's moving today. Poor Steve is deathly afraid of strangers and Posie has known no other people but immediate family. I just can't imagine my mom would do something like this and she didn't even warn me or my bother even though he went out to dinner with her 4 days ago and she was talking about how happy the cats would be in her new home. I don't know what to do. I'm so afraid my cats are already at the pound and I'm so far away I can't ever get them back.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Call the pound, they may work with you. Good luck, that is indeed frustrating!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes indeed. Rescue groups will pick them up and put them on an airplane for you too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely call the pound. I'm sure they would be happy to send them to you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  I agree with the others, call the local shelters, see if they are there, and try to make arrangements to get them flown to you. Prayers that all turns out alright for your beloved kitty's ♥


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm still not sure if she was blowing smoke and actually took them with her or of she really did drop them off at the pound(don't know which one). She still isn't answering her phone so I messaged my aunt who's husband is driving my mom to her new home in Montana and I also contacted my other aunt who she was living with before she left. Waiting on answers from them. I contacted a rescue that takes animals from the pounds to see if they could look around for them for me. Just in case since she could have taken them to any pound from Phoenix, AZ to Flagstaff, AZ.

I'm just sick she would even consider this. She told me to leave my cats because they would be stressed in the move and with livening situations here being less than ideal they might get shuffled around. Isn't being dropped off with total strangers in a totally new place with a ton of other cats stressful and less than ideal?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: I hope you find them and get them back! :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't blame you for being upset either. Hers pounds kinda work together if you call one pound and tell them what your looking for and what happened they can go onto the computer and see if they have been dropped off.....at least that's how it is here so hopefully its the same. If not I would be on the phone calling them all to see if they have them and to keep a eye if they come in. So sorry this is going on and I hope somehow your brother got the. Wrong idea


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Any word on your cats, xymenah? I'm hoping and praying you get them back safely.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I finally got ahold of her last night. She has the cats and was just blowing smoke. I'm not suprised. She's got a few disorders(bi-polar being one of them) and can sometimes make brash spur of the moment decisions only to regret them minuets after she's done them. So the cats are ok and currently in Montana with her. As far as I know safe and sound. I had her put Posie on the phone to meow(she's a talker and meows every time you say something to her) for conformation that she wasn't lieing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im glad your Mom still has them honey :hug:
Maybe think about having your Mom fly them over to you after she settle in to her new home. Just a thought . Then you won't worry about them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so glad they are not in a shelter somewhere!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your mom still has them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew! Now to get them there............


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm visiting her this summer. So I can bring Posie and if she'll let me Steve back with me as a carry on or under the plane.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I'm visiting her this summer. So I can bring Posie and if she'll let me Steve back with me as a carry on or under the plane.


Oh that's good 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

